
Portal Cloud Announces Subspace, an OpenSaaS WireGuard VPN Server GUI - jeff393
https://blog.portal.cloud/posts/Q3NOVKFFEQATPZQ
======
markovbot
This "blog post" looks like a couple of tweets, and the code is the same 2
commits (one which added all of the code and a precompiled binary) and one of
which adds a license as subspacecloud had 3 months ago.

There are three open pull requests which seem like theyve been completely
ignored. Admittedly, one of them says WIP so it's probably reasonable to not
merge that.

In the "issues" tab, users are trying to fix issues themselves and getting
ignored.

All of the code is attributed to a user (not an organization) named
"subspacecloud".

This feels like it's supposed to be a company doing a product announcement,
but the actual code seems like a weekend project that has since been
neglected. The lack of an actual author is also pretty sketchy

~~~
jeff393
Thanks for the feedback. We’re in the process of updating the GitHub repo.
We’ve responded to a number of user comments and issues via email and we’re
syncing the repo soon.

The organization thing may seem sketchy, and the only reason it’s setup that
way is to keep the different repos we’re creating separate so they can be
(theoretically) managed by different maintainers in the future.

~~~
chris_mc
Looking sketchy isn't great when you're trying to make a security product,
FYI. Maybe get your ducks in a row first, then announce.

